# Monarch Butterfly



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## TimV (Aug 16, 2009)

Very nice, Beth.


----------



## ewenlin (Aug 16, 2009)

wow!


----------



## christiana (Aug 16, 2009)

Perfect shot there Beth! I love the Monarchs and went to their habitat in Pacific Grove CA a few years back. So interesting when they arrive and are clinging to the trees by the millions! A strange sight! So beautiful!


----------



## Idelette (Aug 16, 2009)

Very beautiful Beth!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks all!


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 16, 2009)

Beth, I really like your focus and focal length in this shot. You nailed it. The perspective in it is nice as well.


----------

